

Joystick.js (based in Node.js) enhances all mobile gamers experience - clb22
http://andesbeat.com/2012/01/10/meet-diego-araos-the-winner-of-geekli-st-sponsored-hackathon-santiago-chile-dec-2011/

======
freehunter
The first person to take these XX.js projects and put them into an extensible
and well-featured IDE with the usability of Visual Studio will have all my
money.

------
daraosn
hey thanks for the article to andesbeat,

I saw a comment (was deleted?) asking on how to implement on games based on C,
well since we used socket.io you would just have to listen at the same port
and code the game according to the commands that are being send, for instance
"move_down", "move_up", "fire" etc.

~~~
firefoxman1
Hey, sorry, that was me. I clicked "delete" instead of "edit" and didn't feel
like retyping. I was wondering how, after the socket.io server receives the
commands like, say, "move_down", it implements them on the PC. Can you use
something like Glovepie to simulate an input device or would you need a C
library for Node? Otherwise you could only use this with games you code
yourself, right?

Love the project by the way. And 3 hours is crazy!

